# tent question



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

Im looking for a tent i can use through all seasons i own a mr buddie heater junior and only want a 3-4 person tent for a maximum of 2 people to sleep in id like to keep it reasonable for price being that i have a pop up camper i just dont like towing it deep into the woods with conditions and terrian always changing any info would be appreciated


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I use a 14 x 10 canvas tent made by trek. This may be the smallest you would want for two people. when the weather requires it, I cover it with a blue tarp. this keeps the rain and snow off and it's a heck of alot easier to see in the woods. For heat I use a Kerosene heater. A five gallon can last about three days if you only heat in the night. I don't think your buddy heater would be up to the task.

I bought this tent for about four hundred dollars from www.campmor.com.
Stick with canvas. the sinthetics all have condensation problems.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just came from Cabela's today and they have all their tents set up outside some not even catalog. Many four season tents there.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

My next tent purchase is going to be one of those portable garages.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I use a 9x12 and a 10x14 Trek tent. Got mine off ebay for $100 less than most other websites and it was shipped directly from the factory and included a rain fly (cover). Great Tents, but a little on the heavy side. I PM'd you the guy I got mine from.

Steve


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

You can also try sierratradingpost.com I bought a close out tent and when it arrived. It was made by Paha Que' ! Good Luck SG


----------

